# What I love about KP



## FroggerFaith (Jun 14, 2011)

I always heard the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask. That's the way it is here at KP. No question, no matter how small, gets a response. The KPers are all so ready to help. There is always a smile, joke, cartoon or inspiration from someone you may never get to meet but is a friend just the same.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have received so much help and encouragement from KPers, my knitting is just getting better and better. Joining KP has given me a new lease on life, for which I am very grateful.


----------



## Mtetar (Oct 15, 2017)

Replying to post is so rapid along with inspiration, motivation, encouragement, as well as uplifting comments. Thank you everyone!

Blessing and appreciation always, 
Mtetar


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree too!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

You folks must never have visited The Attic! haha!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree! I love KP!


----------

